# Does anyone's fursona resemble them at all?



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

I would say mine does....I actually need to update it cause I got new piercings...but overall I would say I look like my fursona...


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

mhmmm mine definately does. I havn't showed ppl it yet, but to draw it i traced my vey own silouette, muscle tone, hair and eyes to create it. My fursona it basically a photo manipulated me.


----------



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Marodi said:


> mhmmm mine definately does. I havn't showed ppl it yet, but to draw it i traced my vey own silouette, muscle tone, hair and eyes to create it. My fursona it basically a photo manipulated me.



Nice! I would like to see that.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 16, 2008)

My fursona is just me with fur on.  ^^;  Same build, peircings, clothing style, what have you.  ...And +tail.  Yeah.  That's not really there, FYI.


----------



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Nylak said:


> My fursona is just me with fur on.  ^^;  Same build, peircings, clothing style, what have you.  ...And +tail.  Yeah.  That's not really there, FYI.



Haha, I wish I had a tail....a tiger tail that is. lol


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

Alright lol  you wanted to see, here it is! My fursonas appearance in comparison to photos of myself i just took a second ago!


 (removed)


----------



## bane233 (Aug 16, 2008)

mine does if i can ever get the real thing drawn


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine only resembles me through way of dress and the fact I have based him off my own psyche.

Although I wouldn't mind having the hairstyle I made for him :3


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Mine only resembles me through way of dress and the fact I have based him off my own psyche.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind having the hairstyle I made for him :3


I think ur fursona looks coolies ^^


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Marodi said:


> I think ur fursona looks coolies ^^



Heh, thanks.. When I wrote him up, I just did what came to mind...

OH and he plays bass.. Like me ^^


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

Sweet 
I havn't really given my fursona any details i only just finished drawing him today. All i know he's gonna be a proffesional tricker. (a tricker is someone who does tricking; tricking is like acrobatics + martial arts, its all for show ) 
I do tricking on an amatuer level for fun though ^^

...but yeah where im getting at is that he's gonna b a lot like me mentally as well as physically, like urs


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Sweet
> I havn't really given my fursona any details i only just finished drawing him today. All i know he's gonna be a proffesional tricker. (a tricker is someone who does tricking; tricking is like acrobatics + martial arts, its all for show )
> I do tricking on an amatuer level for fun though ^^
> 
> ...but yeah where im getting at is that he's gonna b a lot like me mentally as well as physically, like urs



I'm not to sure if you've seen my fursona page.. But he doesn't share many physical traits with me.

Do you have a special reason you chose the fox as his species, or just because they are a wicked animal?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 16, 2008)

Yup, green mohawk clothing and even the green gotee when I keep it updated!


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'm not to sure if you've seen my fursona page.. But he doesn't share many physical traits with me.
> 
> Do you have a special reason you chose the fox as his species, or just because they are a wicked animal?


 
Sorry what i meant to say was that my guy shares mental characteristics that i have, like yours. I didn't mean physical resemblence aswell lol 

Um i dont know why i picked a fox. They just stood out to me, i couldnt picture being anything else. Yeah i think theyre awesome though 

I guess like a fox i am shy and quiet, but has a bit of fire in the belly too


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

I dun look like an animal >=D

But no seriously, I don't think I would make my fursona look like myself. Because for one thing... I like light colored fursonas, and my hair is dark brown. And.. I usually wear clothing, but my fursona won't.


----------



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Alright lol  you wanted to see, here it is! My fursonas appearance in comparison to photos of myself i just took a second ago!



Very nice.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

jeffyboy said:


> Very nice.


Thanks ^^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmmm...
*comparing the 65'-dragon with 6,5'-me*
Not really... XD


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 16, 2008)

More or less. I usually draw her in feral form, but when I do draw her in anthro form, she has the same build, height and what not. However, there are some differenced in proportions, because I want to make her more like a bipedal animal than a fluffy human with a tail. Her limbs are slightly shorter than they would be on a normal human, and her head's slightly larger, too. (Although I do have a big head in real life. xD)
Yeah, like me, she has practically no muscle, stubby fingers, oddly shaped feet/footpaws, and is a bit chubby at her thighs. She also has a similar hair cut and face shape.
I'm thinking of tweaking her design a little bit so I can add some freckle spots under her eyes and on the bridge of her nose/snout.

And she resembles me quite a lot just in the way that she's a Pekingese. xD Tiny and unathletic, but proud, opinionated, and a bit aggressive at times. Also, Pekingese are good watchdogs because they have a tendency of barking, loudly, at unfamiliar things. I'm rather notorious among the people I know for being able to yell quite loudly. xD


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 16, 2008)

mabey mine doesent..mabey something
im still searching for the right pic


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 16, 2008)

only in the way our minds work, we're both pretty much alone, because i can't realy shapeshift, no matter how much i try:[


----------



## Frasque (Aug 16, 2008)

Only if I let my horns grow in.


----------



## Devilduk (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine does!!! as long as my beak stays on!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Pretty close, I think. Face is obviously totally different due to muzzle/beak/etc.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah actually, since I'm dorky, need glasses, and am getting a mohawk soon. I don't really fit with the build, nor the musical talent. :/


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose.  I have blue eyes, and am the same height.  Maybe a few other things as well.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, I suppose.  I have blue eyes, and am the same height.  Maybe a few other things as well.



You're both really skinny!


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, xD I based the design on myself. Obviously I dun have a wolf skull or a tail or paws...which sucks but the clothes, hair, build etc. is the same as actual me.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 16, 2008)

I think so. My build definitely reflects that of Grim's, eye color, hair color at one time.. and I've received comments on my fangs. So ya, as much as a furry can resemble someone, I think so.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2008)

yes.To the point that i resemble my _fursona.
_round sun glasses
dorky goatee
odd taste in jewelry
sushi loving
 ....nerd


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 17, 2008)

Same height, same..um girth, same a lot of things, I wish I had a tail and red eyes ;..;


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Same height, same..um girth, same a lot of things, I wish I had a tail and red eyes ;..;



Yes, and I am thirty feet tall and many tons' worth of hard muscle.

_In case you didn't realize, I was being sarcastic_.  But I can guess that many people here will try to profess that their fursona really honestly looks like them.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope. My fursona is built on an element of has things in common with my personality, but those features are exaggerated,  and he lives a lifestyle that fascinates me, but not one that I live.


----------



## Jack (Aug 17, 2008)

yes. but I did not intend it, he just ended up looking like me after some development.

and by the by my avi on the forums is an old picture, and is not the best way to see him.


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah except for the pink hair, and the fur and horns.. and the eyes.



Forget it, she looks nothing like me.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Other than the eyes, hair, and the fact he's an anthropomorphic fox, he does resemble everything else of me, and my personality.


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine is semi close or representive of me...unfourtnaly i am just a new artist but It's in it early stages....


----------



## ExTo (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks nothing like me. Only the body build is similar.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 17, 2008)

Not yet.  Give me 60-100 years and that may change.  Full android body, draconic form, brain scan & a full custom neural simulation + memory download = epic win. 

I just hope I live that long. :twisted:


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

My fursona definitely resembles me...maybe not in physical form...but definitely in a spiritual and psychological way...

We share similar characteristics, and similar views on life...

I'm "fine tuning" my fursona at the moment...meaning I'm just filling in the missing parts of his "history".

Would like a drawing of him...but I can't draw to save my life 

I know what he looks like...well in my head anyway.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 17, 2008)

JOtter86 said:


> Mine is semi close or representive of me...unfourtnaly i am just a new artist but It's in it early stages....


 I'm a new artist too  Thats why to draw my fursona i used myself as a reference. That's why me and my fursona look very alike


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 18, 2008)

I think mine does. I'm slightly pudgier but I drew my hips right! Our hair is identical [well, was- cut it a while ago but don't want to update]. The bangs are the most identical part. Eyes are the same too.

She should have had glasses drawn on her, but at the time I didn't know how to draw glasses on an anthromorphic head . I'll draw her with it one day ^____^


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine kinda does I think. I dunno.

I think it's hard to say your fursona looks EXACTLY like you. It's a fucking animal version of you. It's going to have a muzzle and fur and a pattern and a texture that you don't.

But, for the most part, I think Jess the Albino Kitsune is much like Jess that asshole 20 year old that draws shit.

We're both white with blonde hair.
We both are heavily animated and dramatic in emotions, expressions, and gestures.
We both smoke.
I have spots on my upper body. So does she.
I have beauty marks on my face, she has a mask. 
I have blue-grey slate eyes. She has a wall-eye/"popcorn-eye" trait with her right eye crimson red and her left eye cyan blue.

There's differences but there's a symoblic meaning behind them. 

She has the dual-colored eyes cause she and me both are 1/8th albino. She's not pure blooded and neither am I. I didn't come from a high bred family. But I came from a smart family. She's a half-blooded kitsune, with fennec fox traits, as such.

Highly adaptable and survivable with an incredible ear for listening and an eye for observing... when I can be arsed to be.

As far as why she only has one tail and being a kitsune, I feel that the splitting of the tail comes when something monumentous and soul changing happens to the individual, personally, I don't feel like it has happened. But people outside my life, looking in, knowing everything I've went through, may say otherwise. So instead, I just have one long, thick, full and fluffy tail on her. ...And when I say long, I mean long. Gratuitously long. Obstruction size long. So are her ears, people tend to take a glance and think she's a rabbit or an Eevee. >.>

But, her general theme is softness and a gentle warm, innocent glow. That's her theme.

But the facade I present to people at times is a bitch cunt mother of fuck that will break you in two, but I'm really friendly and caring once you get through that shell. XD;;

But the tl;dr version of that all is that I feel my fursona is a bit more then some animal species with my details. There's symbolism in her design. So it's hard for me to answer the question.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 18, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Mine kinda does I think. I dunno.
> 
> I think it's hard to say your fursona looks EXACTLY like you. It's a fucking animal version of you. It's going to have a muzzle and fur and a pattern and a texture that you don't.


Haha yeah, If anyone thinks they look exactly like their fursona theyre pretty dense  I dont think anyone here would claim that.


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine doesn't look a thing like me except for having green eyes, but as far as the personality goes she's pretty much just like me.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 18, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Haha yeah, If anyone thinks they look exactly like their fursona theyre pretty dense  I dont think anyone here would claim that.



I don't know man. I've seen some pretty scary shit. It wouldn't surprise me if someone popped out of the woodworks claiming something so unnecessary and wrong even Howard Stern would stratch his curly-locked head in confusion.

And, speaking of which, I've seen some bizarre fursonas and fursuits. *shudders*


----------



## Butts (Aug 18, 2008)

Eh. I based mine off of my personality and other traits (Such as astrological sign, bad eyesight, etc.). But it does have the same eye colour and build haha.


----------



## Lost (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah I would say it does to an extent with the facial hair and glasses.


----------



## eevachu (Aug 18, 2008)

Hm.  Mine pretty much is; I mean why mess with a good thing? xD


----------



## Skittle (Aug 18, 2008)

Other than being short, skinny and gray eyed, my fursona shares very little physical traits with me.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Aug 23, 2008)

My characters and I are so unrelated I'm not even sure I can call any of them a fursona.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

I know mine does for sure, no doubt


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

My hippo fursona looks a bit like me, mostly the body structure and hair color. My dragon one looks like me if I was about 100s thinner mostly because she is my idealized self and part human.


----------



## Rei_Meerkat (Aug 29, 2008)

Rei, My fursona, represents me as an artist and a free creative mind. She also represents the more random and out there aspects of my personality.


----------



## X (Aug 29, 2008)

well, he is a good representation of what i will look like later. if you looked at him, and then at the real me, the only difference is that he is slightly more muscular than me, the hair is slightly different, and he has a tail, scales and horns >_>


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 30, 2008)

My fursona looks like me in as much as I'm a big fat lardass, but other than that I can't say I look much like a hippo!


----------



## Taberu-Ai (Aug 30, 2008)

Nnnnnnno.. not really. :/




That's all. >>


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 12, 2008)

hmmm I think jacks like me the only differnece (other than obvious species ones) are A) i dont wear a collar (yeah my mum would kill me if i did)
B) he is slightly skinnier (and i do mean slightly i usauly dont have lunch at school)


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, skinny and short, usually holding a stick of one of several types  of burning plant material, has a large mole on his left cheek, short hair, listens to drum and bass and dubstep, can pop-and-lock/liquid dance like the devil is in him, wears hoodies and relaxed fit cargo pants...yeah, pretty much exactly me. XD


----------



## Keller (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine resembles me in height and build (or used to, kinda let myself go but have been working back into shape), but aside from that, nada.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2008)

My new fursona is close resemblance. Though some time to draw a decent sketch of him might be hard to come by.


----------



## eevachu (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine is just essentially me, thrown into a different setting.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 15, 2008)

Since my fursona is human and me? Yes I would have to say it does. I was actually getting around to making an actual fursona, but I can't decide on a species. I mean I like the idea of canines and felines, but Jesus they are overused. Maybe something way the hell out there like a personified botulism bacteria or something? If I did that I could just draw a can of green beans with legs!


----------



## SuperMooki (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm basically just me...  yeah...  With fur... :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

My fursona is me, in everyway possible. Soon I'll have the ears and tail too~


----------



## Magnus (Sep 16, 2008)

magz is an ass. im an ass, were both asses :> yup were alike <3


----------



## Tremaine (Sep 16, 2008)

Tremaine resembles me only in personality, but not physique or appearance.


----------



## Kingman (Sep 16, 2008)

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/KingmanSelf091.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/NewKingmanpics031.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/KingPic.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1074396/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1492331/

I dunno you tell me ;P


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

My fursona (diaper fur )
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj12/MetalMasterX6/zwolfy.jpg

Me 
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj12/MetalMasterX6/Picturesofme3.jpg

More recent:
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj12/MetalMasterX6/PicturesOfMe6.jpg


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes I do Resemble her, I'm Tall thin Blue Eyed And Blond Haired Mane, Some Say After a While You Dont Even Know The Difference. But I Do Resemble Her, Habits and All.


----------



## crakin (Sep 20, 2008)

i would say mine does. Long hair, dark clothes, blank expression. Only im a bit bigger and wear big black boots (not real leather obviosly).


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

My hair, glasses, clothes , piercings match me to a "T" But for the ears and tail not so much =^.~=


----------



## keechara (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is basically just a corgi with my hair. I'm so original, ha.


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 4, 2008)

In body type, disposition, clothing. :B


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Oct 22, 2008)

Meh, hair, clothes, belly (XP), gaze...

Maybe a bit.

http://wolfenpilot687.deviantart.com/art/Wolf-Fursona-Rick-Whitechest-100862909

Judge it by yourselves.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Physically my fursona doesn't resemble me at all  Only his personality and hobbys and stuff like that ^^


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine acts like me, but since he has scales instead of hair he looks nothing like me.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 29, 2008)

Topaz has her blue and yellow coloring for a reason: to reflect my coloring; blond hair with blue eyes. Other than that, no resemblance whatsoever! She does have my sarcastic side of my personality though, and likes knowledge just like me.

Clafier has very little physically in common with me, other than the length of her hair. Clafier shares my gentler, more altruistic side. As well as my deep love of nature.

My newest character, Absinthe (who sort of acts as an "anti-Clafier) has my physique almost perfectly. She possesses the darker, more harsh aspect of my personality, as well as my love of secrets and darkness.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 29, 2008)

Each one of my 8 characters models a part of my personality but takes it to an extreme level.

Rilvor is obviously my aggression and domineering tendencies magnified, as well as other things.

Rilvor also shares a number of physical similarities to myself.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 29, 2008)

Irreverent is me, and I'm Irreverent.  He has a tail, and I've let my piercings grow out (corporate life, sigh), but we're the same disposition and character.

Actually all things considered, he's a better shooter, I'm a better coach.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, my fursona is more bolder and wild, only the man i love will see that bolder side of me -_^


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 29, 2008)

He is tall like me, he has long hair like me. Even tough, he is a bit slimmer. And of course I haven't got a cut at my eye  Even tough, he is mostly like me.. I guess =3


----------



## faernol (Nov 2, 2008)

prsonality is kinda like me, anything else nothing like me at all


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

My fursona's muscle configuration and fur-patterns are based directly from me (Yes, I have a fur pattern. I'm fucking Irish, don't you know?)


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 3, 2008)

um... my fursona has the same sort off build as me and he wears and speaks like I wish I did


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, "Flechmen" (the character of a book) is the fursona that I can most easily see... in a way. However, nothing like me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2008)

Well considering I'm not an aquatic bronze dragon then no.


----------



## JadeBleufox (Nov 5, 2008)

Personality wise yes...but body wise no...

im a lil more athletically built in RL than my fursona is


----------



## Papi the Fox (Nov 5, 2008)

only thing that's different (besides the obvious I'm a human thing) is that I don't have long hair any more.









I have yet to have a really good full-body shot for comparison though.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

My fursona is me looking different in a different place.


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine does. Huzzah for self-esteem *waits for a high five*


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah mine looks almost exactly like me except he might be a bit more ripped than I


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

My fursona and my attitude are the same, caring but sometimes angry hateful individuals


----------



## Ratte (Nov 19, 2008)

If my fursona didn't resemble me (in any way), it wouldn't be my fursona, would it?


----------

